# Regumate alternatives for grumpy mare



## Esme2015 (4 February 2016)

Hi all

I am thinking of putting my grumpy, seasonal mare onto Regumate.  It's a last resort really as I've tried Easy Mare by Hilton Herbs which contains Agnus Castus and also Valerian and it's not worked.  It had the best reviews that I've seen for these supplements but it doesn't seem to have made a difference.

Someone suggested Evening Primrose Oil to me - I wondered if anyone has used this to help a seasonal mare or whether there are any other suggestions? I do have some pure Agnus Castus and Mag Ox I can try. 

Would that work?

Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Esme2015 (5 February 2016)

Does anyone have any experience of this? I think Regumate is sadly going to be the only way to go....


----------



## crystalpony (7 February 2016)

regumate is good, but very expensive and a pain to handle. Didn't work second time around, mare still cycled. The marble works well for some, but stopped working for mine after 2 months. Cheaper than regumate but difficult to get back out.

If you aren't wanting to breed your mare then improvac might help (risk they may not start cycling properly afterwards) My mare had two jabs 4 weeks apart and will have a booster every 6 months or so. I've now had the same pleasant horse for months, it's the only thing that's really worked and cost less than £15 a jab!!!

I also find avoiding any feeds containing soya helps.


----------



## lornaA (8 February 2016)

I give my mare agnus castus but I found I had to feed it for 3 months before I saw any difference.


----------



## madlady (8 February 2016)

I'd honestly have a word with your vet about the marble.  It would need to be put in at around this time of year and then removed October/November - to the best of my knowledge it shouldn't be expensive (much cheaper than putting her on regumate for the season)

For the majority of mares the marble works well - it fools them into thinking they have a fertilised follicle so no more seasons at all.  It may not work if your mare already has cysts or abnormal cycles - your vet should be able to scan and tell you that though.

I've only got experience of Agnus Castus with one mare (it made no difference at all) and I've mainly used Regumate for mares to stop them from absorbing (it is a real nuisance to handle) and a few mares to regulate their seasons and it's been very good but a faff and expensive.


----------



## Esme2015 (8 February 2016)

crystalpony said:



			regumate is good, but very expensive and a pain to handle. Didn't work second time around, mare still cycled. The marble works well for some, but stopped working for mine after 2 months. Cheaper than regumate but difficult to get back out.

If you aren't wanting to breed your mare then improvac might help (risk they may not start cycling properly afterwards) My mare had two jabs 4 weeks apart and will have a booster every 6 months or so. I've now had the same pleasant horse for months, it's the only thing that's really worked and cost less than £15 a jab!!!

I also find avoiding any feeds containing soya helps.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have never heard of Improvac, brilliant thank you.  No, one daughter is quite enough from her lol (I have her filly too).  Did you have to get a prescription? My vet didn't mention it the other day.


----------



## Esme2015 (8 February 2016)

madlady said:



			I'd honestly have a word with your vet about the marble.  It would need to be put in at around this time of year and then removed October/November - to the best of my knowledge it shouldn't be expensive (much cheaper than putting her on regumate for the season)

For the majority of mares the marble works well - it fools them into thinking they have a fertilised follicle so no more seasons at all.  It may not work if your mare already has cysts or abnormal cycles - your vet should be able to scan and tell you that though.

I've only got experience of Agnus Castus with one mare (it made no difference at all) and I've mainly used Regumate for mares to stop them from absorbing (it is a real nuisance to handle) and a few mares to regulate their seasons and it's been very good but a faff and expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I did consider the marble a few years ago but I read some really negative things about it as far as I can remember.  I am not convinced the Agnus Castus works either to be honest, but I think it's interesting that IornaA mentions three months before a difference was noticed.  

I'm not keen on the Regumate idea although I've got two weeks of a prescription to see if there is a difference.  I might check out the Improvac and talk to a senior vet at my practice about the marble.    

Thanks all.


----------



## Esme2015 (8 February 2016)

crystalpony said:



			regumate is good, but very expensive and a pain to handle. Didn't work second time around, mare still cycled. The marble works well for some, but stopped working for mine after 2 months. Cheaper than regumate but difficult to get back out.

If you aren't wanting to breed your mare then improvac might help (risk they may not start cycling properly afterwards) My mare had two jabs 4 weeks apart and will have a booster every 6 months or so. I've now had the same pleasant horse for months, it's the only thing that's really worked and cost less than £15 a jab!!!

I also find avoiding any feeds containing soya helps.
		
Click to expand...

I just found a thread about this on here.  Sorry, I can see you need a prescription.  I'll ask my vet about it, it's not something I've ever come across, but sounds interesting and MUCH cheaper than Regumate!


----------



## crystalpony (8 February 2016)

Hiya, not a prescription as such. My vet administers it like you would a flu injection. So if you can tie it in with a call out for something else or a zone day (free call out with my vets on certain days) it works out much cheaper than the other options. My vet only started doing it last year, not sure how readily available it is. Not a lot of info about it, but if you search for a drug called equity you will find more. I believe it's similar and has been available in Australia and NZ for a while.


----------

